# DVD burner - what to buy?

## thuswa

I'm in the market of buying a DVD-burner. What brand/model to go for? 

Personal experience, pointing out common pitfalls etc is very much appreciated.

My only real preference is that the burner should be able to handle most common medium formats around, be forgiving for cheeper or odd brands of medium, and ofcourse work well under Linux.

TIA or TYVMIA  :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

The only experience I have is with my NEC ND-1300. It's worked flawlessly so far using the dvd+rw-tools package. I've used it on 4 or 5 different brands of disc, mostly +R and +RW formats. No problems at all. I think there are plenty of faster drives around now though (it's 4x +R / 2.4x +RW).

----------

## KingPunk

well, i've heard great things about both of the two models listed below:

(newegg links btw)

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=27-152-031&depa=1

- Write Speed: 16X DVD+R, 4X DVD+RW, 4X DVD+R9, 16X DVD-R, 4X DVD-RW, 48X CD-R, 24X CD-RW

Read Speed: 48X CD-ROM, 16X DVD-ROM 

76$ -OEM

which has the fastest Dual Layer burn times, and i hear is a great drive.

im going to be buying this one i believe.

or..

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=27-106-953&depa=1

Write Speed: 8X DVD+R, 4X DVD+RW, 8X DVD-R, 4X DVD-RW, 2.4X DVD+R9, 40X CD-R, 24X CD-RW

Read Speed: 40X CD-ROM, 12X DVD-ROM

62$ - RETAIL

i was going to be buying this one, strictly on a few reviews i've read. if you want

to save a few dolla.. go for this one. and it comes with everything too.. cables, etc.

all of my cdrom drives but a few are lite-on, they're a great brand.

i've only had one nec..and that isn't much to base anything off of.

i too, am in the boat you're in.

i'll reply when i made up my damn mind  :Wink: 

regaurds,

KingPunk

----------

## tokugawa

I have a lLITE-ON SOHW-1633S

[url]http://www.i-tech.com.au/products/item931.asp [/url]

I didn't tested dual-layer yet, rest works ... but cdrecord -tao doesn't..

----------

## KingPunk

yeah. thats the 16x version of the 8x one i told you about.

i think next week, im getting the NEC drive though, mostly because

it has faster dual layer write times, and its one of the highest rated drives atm.

so i'll keep ya posted  :Wink: 

----------

## dansehl

Bump -

I am getting ready to buy a DVD-RW drive, and I do not dual boot so it must work flawlessly in Linux!

Any input is greatly appreciated. My brother in law uses a Plextor 712 I think and he loves it...(but in XP)

Thanks all,

Dan

----------

## KingPunk

well, im not sure if there is a dvd burner that doesn't _work_ in linux.

its usually dependant on hardware support via your kernel.

and lately, the newer dvd burners, are merely upgrades of past dvd burners.

which do have support for them, under the 2.6 kernel for certian.

(and im pretty damn sure the 2.4 also, i haven't run the 2.4 since 2.6.2-r1 lol)

 :Wink: 

but i'll point again to the ones i've linked to above, they're all great.

im just glad to find out that my dvd player for my tv, supports -RW AND +RW

lol  :Wink: 

god bless RCA  :Wink: 

best of luck, and for refrence, i suggest you get the 16x NEC burner. (it also has 4x Dual Layer dvd burning  :Wink: )

----------

## KingPunk

for an update:

i am looking for a sure fire dvd burner, that can burn past "rated speed" on disks.

if anybody has any suggestions, please, let me know.

i want a 16x DVD + and -R along with 4x Dual Layer (R9).. along with the rest of the common features.

thanks much,

KingPunk

----------

## Admiral LSD

I bought myself a Pioneer DVR-108 a couple of weeks ago. I haven't really tested it Linux (except for erasing and burning a couple of CD-RWs) though but I can't really see it not working...

----------

## malloc

I'm also on the market for one, and i'm just waiting until after xmas (prices go down) to pick up a nec-3500 from what i've heard it's the best (in evey aspect) dvd-burner out there. And it's preety cheap too.

----------

## KingPunk

 *malloc wrote:*   

> I'm also on the market for one, and i'm just waiting until after xmas (prices go down) to pick up a nec-3500 from what i've heard it's the best (in evey aspect) dvd-burner out there. And it's preety cheap too.

 

yes sir re bob,

thats the one that i've been eyeballing since about a week before its release.

and im horrifically suprised about how truely low its price is too.

and thanks for the replies guys!

----------

## Apreche

plextor PX-712A.  Plextor can't be beat.  Good price at newegg.

----------

## Slammer

If you can afford it, go for the new Plextor 716. If you want something cheaper go for LG 4120 and 4160 drives.  

I dont have good experience with Pioneer drives.....

----------

## Robelix

I recommend LG - got the 4040B about a year ago and it works great. The newer models are not much diffrent, only higher speed.

And DVD-RAM really rocks:

```

mkudffs /dev/dvdram

mount  -t udf -o rw /dev/dvdram /mnt/dvdram

cp data /mnt/dvdram
```

robelix

----------

## forbjok

I have both a NEC 2500A and a 3500A, and they both work flawlessly in Gentoo. Since the 3500A is Dual Layer, has great burn quality (in my experience at least) and is very cheap (at least here in norway), I'd definitely recommend it.

----------

## hotwok

Im using a NEC-2500A and it works great. it's not the best reader but an excellent burner.

----------

## WhimpyPeon

I have been through a lot of CD/DVD burners and am most impressed with the Plextors.  Others have developed problems but the Plextors keep on burning.  No problems with Win or Lin.

----------

## KingPunk

im buying the NEC 3500A,

based on what i've heard from some of my friends,

and the review i read on anadatech, its great.

for refrence: http://www.anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=2260

 :Wink: 

--kingpunk

----------

## Phorem

I have used both the HP dvd400i and recently got the HP dvd420i. Both work flawlessly. Like, literally, plug in and burn. I have only used the dvd + on the 420i (as it supports dvd -) but i'm sure dvd - works too. I haven't owned any other brand of dvd burner other than HP, but both work perfectly and they have really good tech support.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## KingPunk

 *Phorem wrote:*   

> I have used both the HP dvd400i and recently got the HP dvd420i. Both work flawlessly. Like, literally, plug in and burn. I have only used the dvd + on the 420i (as it supports dvd -) but i'm sure dvd - works too. I haven't owned any other brand of dvd burner other than HP, but both work perfectly and they have really good tech support. 

 

/me sings "REM - Its the end of the world"

tech support for a linux os? come on, you're kidding me!

----------

